# The "Marksman 3045 Maxima" Slingshot



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This one is one of the first true Starships.

The Maxima had a fork extension of 10 5/8"s. It was formed from 1/4" steel rod.

You can see where I added Electrical tape for ( I thought ) extra strength ( not needed ).

This slingshot had a throat width of 3 5/8"s. It was a through the throat design and had the tube protectors that Marksman slingshots made popular.

I believe it came out in the late 70's early 80's not sure though. It also folded up for easier storage. Fast slingshot for sure!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*In the nineties, I lived very near the Marksman corporate headquarters in Huntington Beach and became an unpaid product reviewer - basically had the run of the place. They were extremely generous, giving me cases of ammo, multiple frames and tube sets, pellet rifles etc, including a Maxima - the last one in their warehouse.*

*It was outfitted with straight gauge tan 'medical tubing' which was a bit hard to draw for successive shots. I switched to tapered red tubes but they weren't quite long enough for the 'long gun' to be a comfortable 'go to' shooter - eventually sold it on ebay for 75 bux.*

*It was an innovative experiment for the time - I still smile over the 70's Creedence/disco look of the packaging.*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I had one of those and used it to throw chunks of wheel weights. But I destroyed it trying to make the danged thing line up on my arm like I thought it should. But it could throw a Volkswagen down range.


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *In the nineties, I lived very near the Marksman corporate headquarters in Huntington Beach and became an unpaid product reviewer - basically had the run of the place. They were extremely generous, giving me cases of ammo, multiple frames and tube sets, pellet rifles etc, including a Maxima - the last one in their warehouse.*
> 
> *It was outfitted with straight gauge tan 'medical tubing' which was a bit hard to draw for successive shots. I switched to tapered red tubes but they weren't quite long enough for the 'long gun' to be a comfortable 'go to' shooter - eventually sold it on ebay for 75 bux.*
> 
> *It was an innovative experiment for the time - I still smile over the 70's Creedence/disco look of the packaging.*


I was there several times too . Over about 30 years ago . They liked my early Com bow Sling but , wanted a single band to run in a closed tube ! I asked how that bands would be changed . They said it would be a disposable slingshot. Just plain Wow ! About 50 years ago they tested my Slingthing for full length arrows and changed the arrow guide to where the bands and arrow guide weren't on the same plane. So the arrows didn't fly straight . I asked the guy that tested it that the guide wore . I could see that a hacksaw was used . There was a manager who's last name started with a Z .And before that a Mr. Roberts . Sometime in there they had a broken drilling fixture for there air pistol break . They didn't have a welding torch .So I user their cutting torch as a torch to braze it with. This Slingshot Forum is a great service. Thank you for your post .And hope to hear from you again. Robert Blair


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

I had 3 of these at one point, I sold one or two of them. Hoping I have at least one left. They are probably the original Starship.


----------



## TheRealGreen75 (6 mo ago)

Flatband said:


> This one is one of the first true Starships.
> 
> The Maxima had a fork extension of 10 5/8"s. It was formed from 1/4" steel rod.
> 
> ...


I am looking to buy one of these. Had one when I was a kid. I was surgical with it. Anyone know where I can get one, can't find one anywhere? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheRealGreen75 (6 mo ago)

TheRealGreen75 said:


> I am looking to buy one of these. Had one when I was a kid. I was surgical with it. Anyone know where I can get one, can't find one anywhere? Thanks in advance.


You can email me at [email protected]


----------

